

Ask HN: Free/cheap analytics package that does log processing (not JS tracker)? - staunch

Is there any free/cheap software out there that I can use to process my server logs and generate really nice reports like Google Analytics, Urchin, or Webtrends? Something that actually processes the logs, not using Javascript tracking code.<p>Really basic packages like awstats or webalizer are not what I'm looking for.
======
Adrenalist
Log Parser 2.2 from Microsoft is pretty good.
[http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=890...](http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=890cd06b-abf8-4c25-91b2-f8d975cf8c07&displaylang=en)

I've had some success with this for quick jobs, but you can get really
creative and generate very in depth reports/graphs/etc. There are several GUI
solutions if the command line isn't your thing. Do some Googling for 'log
parser gui' for more results.

------
davidw
antirez' visitors is pretty good:

<http://www.hping.org/visitors/>

It's still fairly basic, but you get the code and can hack it to produce
whatever kind of reports you want.

